# 131/elbow



## Rigger (Jul 30, 2009)

Well I finally put a crew together for Capital Punishment thanks to Ed, Jack and Adam. We ran out early Saturday to the 131 hole. Not much happening from what we could see. Trolled around, found a few birds working and put 1 blackfin in the box. Jacks first tuna of any sort. The fish went deep and the birds broke up. Trolled down toward the north end of the elbow and found some cleaner water with scattered grass. We pulled the hook on a nice bull dophin. Lots of bait and small dolphin around the grass. Started trolling toward our deep drop hole and hooked up a nice sailfish for Ed, his first. Got the fish to the boat quick, got Ed a picture and released a healthy fish. Done a little deep dropping and put a couple yellowfin grouper in the box. In the afternoon we found some birds on the radar and started trolling around them on the north west elbow. Picked up a couple more blackfin on the troll and on a popper. The blackfin were hanging out with a whale shark. Had 2 free jumping sailfish but no luck with them. We also had a nice hoo come across out of the water and just missed our bait. Our baits were a little big for the blackfin and we had a lot of bite offs. Not a bad day but I think it's going to get better. Hats off to my crew.
Rigger
Capital Punishment


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on the Sail amd a good trip. I love the boat's name. I trust you are not a criminal lawyer!


----------



## Rodbow (Aug 31, 2010)

Capt., You know I'm banging my head against the wall:wallbash: missing this trip. Shoulda been there!

Looks like a good time.
RB


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Donnie, thanks for such a fun trip. You made us all feel very welcome, especially giving us all team Capital Punishment t-shirts. We need to work on your reporting skills though. You forgot to mention the big tuna that ripped 300 yards of line off on 50 wide before breaking the crimp. I know it is hard to remember all the details of so much action. The yellowfin grouper was very tasty! I always enjoy fishing with knowledgable seasoned fisherman. Learn something new all the time. Lets do it again very soon!


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Great trip, the sail tops it off great!


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Hall Pass said:


> The yellowfin grouper was very tasty!


They are one of my favs as well. Nice catch:thumbup:


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Donnie good post and congrates to you for putting Ed on his first sail. Ed you are so lucky that you did not catch the bill on our boat. You for sure would have taken a swim. Congrates to you on your first of many to come.Good crew post and some nice pictures. Gene


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

nice sail. measurements ?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty pics.

Not being a smarty pants but those are yellow_edge_ grouper, not yellowfin. 

Thanks for the report


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Good Looking sail


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice! Bills have been far and few between this year, glad yall found one!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats on the sail ! :thumbup:


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats Ed, now that you and Emmanuel have one, I hope good things come in threes! Nice work!


----------



## beastmasters (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice sail. I've seen your boat over by the ball park in Navarre. Sweet Cape neat name too.


----------

